# My doctor says I lost one inch in height.



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Looks like I will look at 38-S now. 5-7" and 157 lbs. Just when I thought I bought enough jackets/suits.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

ran23 said:


> Looks like I will look at 38-S now. 5-7" and 157 lbs. Just when I thought I bought enough jackets/suits.


I am your height and have had good luck having jackets shortened. But make sure that you don't throw off the proportions. An inch should not do that though and shortening would be far cheaper than replacing.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

It's inevitable...
Just one of the long term effects of the force of gravity on the human body, but it's happening to all of us so your shrinkage is relative. LOL.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> It's inevitable...
> Just one of the long term effects of the force of gravity on the human body, but it's happening to all of us so your shrinkage is relative. LOL.


Well, you could spend a year in space and gain 2 inches!

https://gatesofbabylon.com/thread/20419/nasas-scott-kelly-grew-inches


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Height is lost in the back. Your arms should remain the same length, however.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Last year I lost 50+ lbs and started over, more Trad like. I wish I knew at 62 I would shrink. May an inch in the body will be ok to take off. I know my 33' x 30' are too long, but I do not have a butt anymore.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Pilates makes you long and strong.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Give it time. 2 1/2", and counting! :eek2:


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I couldn't tell if it was tailored, but found a RL Chaps Brown Glen Plaid SC in 38-S that fit great. oh, just measured myself, lost another 1/2". I know, more coming off.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

People tend to be taller early in the day, and shorter late in the day. (A result of spending the night horizontal, but the daytime vertical.)

It's entirely possible, if your height a year or two ago was checked at 9am, and your recent visit to the doctor was at 5pm, that your actual height is virtually unchanged, and largely accounted for by nothing more than this time-of-day height fluctuation.

Moreover, at a typical check-up, one's height isn't typically measured with ultra-high precision. As likely as not, it's taken by someone who isn't looking at the height readout at precisely eye level, on a device which isn't painstakingly calibrated on a daily basis, etc. Your posture could be slightly different. Even something as minor as the tilt of your head could be a little different. 

And rightly or wrongly, 5' 6 3/4" might be rounded up to 5' 7". 5' 6 1/4" could be rounded down to 5' 6". Heck, maybe your hair or socks were thicker a year ago.

It's pretty similar with regard to weight. Whether you're weighed in the morning or in the evening can account for a couple of pounds difference. Scales - yes, even ones in doctors' offices - are usually not remarkably accurate. And the scale can't distinguish between having gained several pounds of fat, and the same weight gained because you drank a few glasses of water that afternoon.

If your clothes used to fit you extremely well, but now the fit seems off, that's a pretty reliable sign that your shape (height, weight, muscle mass, etc.) has changed. But a decidedly minor change in a number obtained from a routine height/weight check at the doctor's office shouldn't be given anywhere near as much importance.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

with other changes at 62 yrs, I don't have a problem with 5-7 1/2. I do like my scale, my wife's new one read one pound heavier. I do have to slim down for my 33" trousers (both suits, and most flannels). I do feel younger than I have for years, even with my wife telling me 'I am old". thank you


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

ran23 said:


> with other changes at 62 yrs, I don't have a problem with 5-7 1/2. I do like my scale, my wife's new one read one pound heavier. I do have to slim down for my 33" trousers (both suits, and most flannels). I do feel younger than I have for years, even with my wife telling me 'I am old". thank you


You're not old until you are 69.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

With the clock speeding by faster now, that is not too far away. lost one pound from yesterday, there is hope.


----------



## jpgr (Sep 2, 2016)

Orsini said:


> You're not old until you are 69.


At which point, the definition should change so you're not old until you're 79. It's all good!


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

small funny. At a small restaurant, the waitress thought I has my wife's son. I am the older of us two. he he


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL.
The wife and I had a similar experience several years back. We were in a shop that sold all manner of finely crafted wood items/furniture. While admiring a artfully and beautifully made jewelry box, I suggested to the wife that I should get it for her. She protested vigorously, stating that it was far to much and that she preferred the simple things. At this point an elderly woman standing near us looked at me and stated, "your daughter sounds just like mine!" I just didn't have the heart (or perhaps I should say enough of a death wish) to point out to her that the lady in question was my wife, not my daughter and that she happens to be the older member of this union! LOL.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

jpgr said:


> At which point, the definition should change so you're not old until you're 79. It's all good!


Actually, right now I feel about 79...


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Orsini said:


> Actually, right now I feel about 79...


I haven't felt that good in years!


----------



## BlindedToucan (Oct 15, 2016)

Time taking a toll on your body or is it some kind of a medical condition?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

BlindedToucan said:


> Time taking a toll on your body or is it some kind of a medical condition?


I'm not shrinking, I'm condensing! irate:

Consider the little old man: Is he old because he's little, or little because he's old?


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

another case of a 'like' button is needed.


----------

